# snakes attacking kids



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source:*
*http://bigpondnews.com/articles/Top..._recovering_from_tiger_snake_bite_293256.html*




*Quickly people, it looks as though snakes are out attacking youngsters. Lock your doors and sharpen your shovels.*

*Looks like the melbourne girl should be ok, the snake that bit her was only poisonous. It's the venomous ones that are a worry.*


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 8, 2009)

My shovel is sharpened just in case... LOL


----------



## shlanger (Jan 8, 2009)

I was once 'attacked' by a poisonous snake! I ate it and got sick!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 8, 2009)

We have tigers down here?
Wioder where near jindy it was, might have a new herping spot. (don't really have 1 down here, too cold).


Will


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2009)

Venom is a poison and a venomous snake is poisonous...

2.5m is pretty big for a brown snake, surely one that big should be called a "king brown" :lol:

Anyway not good when anyone gets bitten by by such highly poisonous snakes, hopefully they get better.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

cris said:


> Venom is a poison and a venomous snake is poisonous...
> 
> 2.5m is pretty big for a brown snake, surely one that big should be called a "king brown" :lol:
> 
> Anyway not good when anyone gets bitten by by such highly poisonous snakes, hopefully they get better.


 
getting biten by a highly venomous snake is even worse :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

shlanger said:


> I was once 'attacked' by a poisonous snake! I ate it and got sick!


 

was it the one you found in the bag of snakes alive?

i heard snakes alive is a rip off as usually all the snakes are dead.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> was it the one you found in the bag of snakes alive?
> 
> i heard snakes alive is a rip off as usually all the snakes are dead.


 
really? all I ever find is some ugly corn snake morphs... ugly little exotics.


Will


----------



## m.punja (Jan 8, 2009)

they need air holes


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol!!
All I thought of when I read that article was bible belt rednecks.
Im glad the girl's okay however.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 8, 2009)

ahh good thing i'm getting the 1's that have the big gashes in them makes my life easier, ohh and I always kill the snakes *wink wink* unless you want me to sell you a bag.


Will


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> was it the one you found in the bag of snakes alive?
> 
> i heard snakes alive is a rip off as usually all the snakes are dead.





LOL!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

